# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Cao Bằng

## nguyetnt

Ngoài thác Bản Giốc được xem như là ngọn thác lớn thứ 4 thế giới, Cao Bằng còn sở hữu Ngườm Ngao, hang động đẹp nhất nước ta.

Di chuyển

Từ Hà Nội đến thị xã Cao Bằng khoảng 272km. Từ Cao Bằng có thể đi Lạng Sơn theo quốc lộ 4B; đi Bắc Kạn, Trung Quốc theo quốc lộ 3 và đi Hà Giang theo quốc lộ 34.

Bằng xe công cộng

Bạn có thể mua vé tại các bến xe của các tỉnh nêu trên hay các tỉnh khác của miền Bắc. Lưu ý tham khảo giá vé, giờ xuất bến, điểm đến và lên hành trình tham quan trước khi xuất phát.

Bằng phương tiện cá nhân (xe máy hay xe ô tô)

Từ Hà Nội theo quốc lộ 3 đến thị xã Cao Bằng, sau đó, theo lịch trình định sẵn, đi đến các địa danh du lịch. Từ Lạng Sơn, Hà Giang, Bắc Kạn hay các tỉnh khác của miền Bắc theo hướng các QL nêu trên.

Lưu ý khi di chuyển nên mang đầy đủ các giấy tờ, tuân thủ luật an toàn giao thông đường bộ, chạy đúng tốc độ quy định. Mang theo những dụng cụ sửa xe thông dụng nhất.


Đến vào mùa nào?

Các món đặc sản của Cao Bằng thu hoạch theo các tháng khác nhau. Nên nếu xác định muốn thưởng thức món nào thì bạn nên đi vào tháng đó. Ngoài ra, vào các tháng mùa hè, nhiệt độ ở đây khá cao, không thích hợp cho việc di chuyển nhiều. Từ mùa thu đến mùa xuân, nhiệt độ mát mẻ (thậm chí hơi lạnh), thích hợp cho việc tham quan, thưởng thức đặc sản.

Khách sạn, nhà nghỉ

Giá các khách sạn ở Cao Bằng dao động từ 150.000 – 500.000 đồng/phòng. Các khách sạn có thể tham khảo là khách sạn Ánh Dương, Bằng Giang, Kỳ Diệu, Phong Lan… Nên đặt phòng trước khi đến cũng như xem xét vị trí của khách sạn có thuận tiện cho hướng di chuyển.


Đặc sản Cao Bằng

Các món không nên bỏ qua khi đến đây gồm xôi trám, khẩu Sli (bánh gạo nếp nổ), bánh trứng kiến (tháng 4, tháng 5), vịt quay 7 vị Cao bằng, chè Đắng, bánh cuốn, bánh Coóng Phù (bánh trôi), bánh áp chao, cơm lam, phở chua, khẩu phảng, cháo nhộng ong, chè dây một, hạt dẻ Trùng Khánh (tháng 9, tháng 10), phở xào dạ hiến (rau dạ hiến)...

Địa điểm tham quan

Cao Bằng nổi tiếng với thác Bản Giốc, một trong 4 ngọn thác lớn nhất thế giới. Thác Bản Giốc nổi bật với vẻ đẹp vừa hùng vĩ của dòng nước từ độ cao 30m, cuồn cuộn đổ xuống qua nhiều bậc thang, vừa yên ả, thanh bình qua bức tranh những chú trâu gặm cỏ trên đồng cỏ bạt ngàn, không khí mát rượi dù đang giữa trưa. Gần thác Bản Giốc, có Ngườm Ngao với thế giới nhũ đá nhiều hình dáng, được mệnh danh là hang động đẹp nhất nước.

Bên cạnh thác Bản Giốc, hồ Thang Hen cũng là một địa danh kỳ vĩ. Nằm ở độ cao 1.000m, hồ Thanh Hen in bóng màu xanh của cây vươn mình trên các vách đá, uốn lượn theo lòng lũng mấp mô những mỏ đá ngầm. Đặc biệt mỗi ngày hồ Thang Hen lại có hai đợt “thủy triều” lên và xuống. Gần hồ Thang Hen còn có hồ Thăng Luông, giữa hồ nhô lên một quả núi phong cảnh rất ngoạn mục.


Đến Thang Hen, bạn có thể lênh đênh trên thuyền, dạo chơi từ hồ này sang hồ khác, lên thượng nguồn, khám phá hang Thang Hen hay ngắm những ngôi nhà sàn lợp ngói máng của người dân địa phương. Hai thắng cảnh tiếp theo không nên bỏ qua khi đến Cao Bằng là Phja Đén, nơi được mệnh danh là Tam Đảo, Sa Pa tại Cao Bằng và làng rèn Phúc Sơn, làng nghề truyền thống có tuổi thọ hơn 1000 năm.

Ngoài ra, Cao Bằng còn có hàng chục khu di tích lịch sử như di tích lưu niệm Hoàng Đình Giong, di tích Ngàm Dảo, di tích Pháo Đài, hang Lũng Tàu, khu di tích Nà Sác, Di tích hang Bó Tháy, Di tích Kéo Quảng, Di tích Vườn Cam, khu di tích Kim Đồng, nơi hàng năm, cả ngàn thiếu nhi cả nước tập trung về làm lễ...

Song nổi tiếng và được nhiều du khách muốn được một lần đặt chân đến nhất là khu di tích Pắc Pó, nơi Bác đã đặt chân về nước, sống và làm việc, lãnh đạo cách mạng Việt Nam giành độc lập cho dân tộc từ năm 1941 đến 1945. Tại đây, ngoài việc tìm hiểu đời sống, sinh hoạt “cuộc đời cách mạng thật là sang”, bạn còn có dịp ngâm chân ở suối Lê Nin, chinh phục núi Các Mac hay tìm hiểu về hang Bo Bam, bãi Cò Rạc, Hang Cốc Bó, suối Nậm.

Nếu có thời gian, bạn đừng quên ghé thăm Nghiêu Sơn Lĩnh, Thành Bạch Mã, hai di tích gắn với lịch sử của nhà Hồ, nhà Mạc thời phong kiến. Hay tạt vào chùa Đà, ngắm hai quả chuông cho tiếng ngân kỳ lạ, hay viếng miếu Bách Linh, nơi hàng năm tổ chức lễ hội pháo hoa lớn nhất Cao Bằng.

Hồ Thang Hen.

Các tuyến du lịch thường thấy:

Hà Hội – Cao Bằng – Lạng Sơn
Hà Nội – Hà Giang – Tuyên Quang – Cao Bằng
Hà Nội – Hà Giang – Đồng Văn – Lũng Cú - Nà Hang – Ba Bể - Cao Bằng - Lạng Sơn
Hà Nội - Cao Bằng - Pắc Bó - Thác Bản Giốc - Lạng Sơn
Hà nội - Thái Nguyên - Bắc Kạn - Cao Bằng - Lạng Sơn - Bắc Ninh - Hạ Long - Hải Phòng - Cát Bà - Hà nội.(nhiều ngày)
Hà Nội - Hà Giang - Tuyên Quang –Bắc Cạn - Cao Bằng - Lạng Sơn - Bắc Ninh

----------

